# TURTLE WAX EXTREME NANO-TECH WASH & WAX 500ml



## wifiuk (Jan 3, 2009)

has anyone used this before? sorry if there is another thread dedicated to this.

Im really into some *nano technology* products, as ive used them before but not on car wash and wax,

Would like some reviews if possible?

Cheers in advance


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah iv used it, a while agoe It was OK dont rate it to highly now though,

HTH


Anthony


----------



## wifiuk (Jan 3, 2009)

why dont u rate it?


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

TBH Im no expert but I found it a bit dull and didnt clean that well plus usually wash and wax shampoos strip any LSP you have underneath....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I know its all down to cash and formulas but you would have thought that TW would have stole a few ideas from Zymol, especially as their products or made in the same factory. Check the rear of that bottle and the rear of Zymol shampoo bottle and hey presto you have...Skelmersdale Lancashire.


----------



## wifiuk (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wifiuk said:


> why dont u rate it?


If it works for you then continue using it, from what I remember itwas a good easy rinsing shampoo :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I used it,and it was ok,left nice beading...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I might give this a go if I see it.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Ross said:


> I might give this a go if I see it.


Ovcourse you will Ross


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Avanti said:


> *If it works for you then continue using it*, from what I remember itwas a good easy rinsing shampoo :thumb:


Errr.......I think the reason for the OP Is that he hasnt used it!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

AllyRS said:


> Ovcourse you will Ross


You know me too well:lol:


----------



## ben.uk (Feb 18, 2010)

I use this and think its fairly good, although I haven't tried a large range of alternatives.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

i used it and personally loved it  Prefer it to my maxisuds etc. still have a fair bit of it left lol


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

It's a very good product. It does clean well and makes water bead off the car.

I use it during the winter as it's wax content is a worthwhile boost during the salty road season IMO. 

It doesn't strip existing wax either, if anything it helps strengthen it and it leaves a good glossy finish. 

During the summer months when it's easier to keep the car well waxed and in tip top order I use Turtle wax platinum Ph balanced shampoo or Zymol auto wash.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> I might give this a go if I see it.


Are you saying you dont already have it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

No Quality No Chance 
Sorry No more turtles :lol:


----------



## g60_jh (Nov 26, 2009)

I've not tried the nano wash.

I do particularly love the nano glass cleaner  (I know the thread wasn't about this...but hey)


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

g60_jh said:


> I've not tried the nano wash.
> 
> I do particularly love the nano glass cleaner  (I know the thread wasn't about this...but hey)


TBH the nano-tech and platinum ranges from Turtle Wax are very good.

I've got the shampoos, waxes, glass cleaners, tyre gels etc... And there isn't a bad product amongst them.


----------

